# Kindle Store not loading



## defence5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone else having issues with the Kindle Store not loading on their device today?  I'm just getting a blank page, and all the options under the Menu button have disappeared.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I tried last night and got nothing, also. I'm suspicious of the wifi connection, as I've had troubles with several web sites.


----------



## anguish79 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got my Kindle wifi today, and I'm having the same issues.  Also unable to register.

No issues with browsing via the browser though.

Kindle support seems to think it may be related to the fact that I'm on my work network, but I'm afraid I'll have the same issues when I get home.  Guess we'll see what we see..  Maybe I might dig out my tools and sniff the network so I can see where it's trying to connect to.


----------



## anguish79 (Sep 16, 2010)

Worked when I got home.  Dunno if my firewall at work is blocking me or something.  I know our Internet connection was flaky all day though.  Will have to try tomorrow and see what happens.

EDIT:  Worked from the office this morning.  Heard somewhere that there may have been an outage, but I know we were having Internet issues in my geographic area too yesterday.


----------



## defence5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, everything started working for me again today too.

We need some kind of Kindle network status page - although I guess it's not that easy with the Kindle running on different networks around the world.



anguish79 said:


> EDIT: Worked from the office this morning. Heard somewhere that there may have been an outage, but I know we were having Internet issues in my geographic area too yesterday.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

When you are on using Kindle wifi, it's easy to see if wifi is working or not from a computer.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

defence5 said:


> Yep, everything started working for me again today too.
> 
> We need some kind of Kindle network status page - although I guess it's not that easy with the Kindle running on different networks around the world.


Home -> Menu -> Settings, then type in *711* (use Alt-U Alt-U Alt-Q).


----------



## anguish79 (Sep 16, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Home -> Menu -> Settings, then type in *711* (use Alt-U Alt-U Alt-Q).


Okay, that trick is cool. I found two other pages, one was blank, one turned up some other info that I didn't really understand. Makes me wonder what else is out there!


----------

